# Effexor and lack of appetite



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Since starting effexor a week ago, I have had zilch appetite. 
I feel the effects of not eating enough: Tiredness, lack of energy, trouble sleeping. 

And I do feel hunger some of time, yet I can sit with food in front of me, and I can't bring myself to eat it. This morning, it took me 1,5 hours to finish two slices of bread.:b

Effexor is to be taken with food, which complicates the whole medicine taking bc I never feel like eating, though I feel hunger sensations.

Will this pass? What can I do alleviate the lack of appetite?


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

worst drug ever hahah... nar, just for me. I didn't feel like doing anything on this med, probably including eating if I recall. How are you finding it?


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Effexxor messed me up when I took it in high school. Like, permanently changed my body and mind. I would go directly to your doctor immediately if you have any concerns unlike me - I just took myself off of that and Zolaft and never looked back. 

I have heard good reviews from other people though - so don't take this as a "Don't take it" post, more of an "Just an FYI that I had trouble with it and so be careful and contact your doc with questions" post. For whatever that is worth


And I do believe that feeling will pass as you get used to it more and more - I however did not get used to it and used self medication to cure my appetite problem <-- another thing that has changed me permanently.


----------



## hiddenaway (Jan 16, 2011)

The effects on appetite suppression wore for me after a few weeks. I initially lost several pounds, then my appetite returned. I was on Effexor for about 2 1/2 years. Over the long term my appetite increased and I gained weight. I generally liked Effexor for treatment of my anxiety and depression and the sexual side effects weren't as bad. However, I still dealt with the related weight gain.


----------

